# JSP: HTML tags werden vor struts tags angezeigt



## oetzi (30. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade arg verwirrt!
Zwischen meinen Struts2 Tags nutze ich aktuell HTML Tags für z.b. Überschriften, Zeilenumbrüche, etc.
Wenn ich jetzt die JSP Seite aufrufe werden _alle_ HTML tags am Anfang der Seite hintereinander dargestellt und danach erst die struts2 Tags!
Was noch hinzu kommt ist, dass im Quellcode alles in der korrekten Reihenfolge steht!
Also alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.

Hier noch ein Beispiel:
Auszug aus der JSP: 

```
<s:form action="do_register">
h3>text1
h4>text2
<s:textfield ... />
b>Just a test note</b>
<s:password ... />
<s:password ... />
<s:textfield ... />
br />
h4>text3
<s:textfield ... />
```
Der Browser zeigt es so an:

```
text1
text2
Just a test note
text3
gefolgt von den ganzen Struts2 Tags
```

Kann mir irgendwer nen Tipp geben, woran das liegt?
Ich bin völlig ratlos.

PS: Es ist übrigens sowohl beim FF als auch beim IE das selbe Bild.


----------



## maki (30. Jul 2009)

Zeig mal den "echten" generierten HTML Code und den der original JSP.
Bestimmt sind da ein paar Tags nicht geschlossen bzw. falsch geschachtelt.

Nebenbei, wir haben hier auch 
	
	
	
	





```
Tags für HTML und JSP Code.
```


----------



## oetzi (30. Jul 2009)

Hi Maki,
gute Idee  
Ich finde da nichts, bzw. übersehe vll was.
Ich habe die Sachen mal angehängt, um hier nicht zuviel platz zu verbrauchen.

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## oetzi (30. Jul 2009)

ok, ich glaube, dass ich mittlerweile den Grund gefunden habe.
Jedes Struts2-Formular-Tag wird mit <tr>'s und <td>'s umrundet. Somit entsteht eine Tabelle, wo meine kleinen unschuldigen HTML Tags einfach zwischen stehen. Und ich nehme mal an, dass irgendwo definiert ist, dass alle Tabellenelemente zusammen dargestellt werden, was ja eigentlich auch schwer sinnvoll ist ;-)

*Kenn sich hier denn zufällig jemand mit Struts2 - und dort halt vorallem der Visualisierung/dem Rendering von struts-Tags - so gut aus, dass er mir sagen kann, wie ich das Problem jetzt sinnvoll löse?!?*


----------

